# Mileage Deduction



## jason_womack (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm confused over the mileage deduction, I owe $380 federal and $90 state is what my accountant told me. I drove a little over 4000 miles which comes out to a little over $4000 at 55 cents a mile. Why is it that I still owe? At 15% of my earnings I figured on owing about $800.

$800 is the figure TaxSlayer said I owed before entering the mileage deduction, after entering the deduction it said I still owed.

Is there something that I am missing or is this correct?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Did you and your accountant fill out Schedule C (profit and loss) and the form describing the use of your vehicle for Uber? And also important, did you provide a log of odometer readings as back up? You have to be filing the proper schedules showing you are operating a business. Is your accountant a CPA? Also, any other income affects your bottom line.
I would trust an accountant over an online tax program, but that's just me.


----------



## jason_womack (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes my accountant is a CPA, and I kept a mileage log. TurboTax and HR Block's online software match up pretty close to what my accountant is telling me.

She moved about 6 hours away from me so I had to mail her everything and I'll have to look it over once I get it in the mail.

What I'm trying to get at is should I be getting money back?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

All depends on whether you paid anything in on another job payroll witholding, quarterly estimated payments, etc. Is the 15% you refer to your self employment tax? The computation for that is a little more complicated than it sounds. Sounds like a call to your CPA is in order and will put your mind to rest. The mileage deduction would have to offset your Uber earnings to bring you down to no profit.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, nor do I play one on TV.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey all, I started Uber about mid jan 15 and have yet to establish a "DBA" or a separate bank account with a EIN or what ever. The second quarter is fast approaching and I wasn't logging my miles properly but have almost all my gas receipts for the quarter plus a couple of tire repairs and a oil change or two. I have miscellaneous stuff like water, gum, car detailing or car wash receipts as well. i read somewhere that I can't deduct mileage and fuel so it has to be one or the other and i guess fuel would go under expenses if my mileage is too jacked to account for?? IDK, looking for some advice/ direction

1. What is my best coarse of action for the Jan-Mar quarter?

2. What should be my immediate course of action for second quarter?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

3for3 said:


> Hey all, I started Uber about mid jan 15 and have yet to establish a "DBA" or a separate bank account with a EIN or what ever. The second quarter is fast approaching and I wasn't logging my miles properly but have almost all my gas receipts for the quarter plus a couple of tire repairs and a oil change or two. I have miscellaneous stuff like water, gum, car detailing or car wash receipts as well. i read somewhere that I can't deduct mileage and fuel so it has to be one or the other and i guess fuel would go under expenses if my mileage is too jacked to account for?? IDK, looking for some advice/ direction
> 
> 1. What is my best coarse of action for the Jan-Mar quarter?
> 
> 2. What should be my immediate course of action for second quarter?


I haven't read through ALL THE THREADS in which you posted this same question to see what answers you might have received. However, there is a member named Tristan Zier (search members) who can probably advise you if you send him a private message. He has posted in several threads, as has member "Tax Attorney ." Tristan has been a CPA, and has offered to help members on this forum.


----------

